# Lavage du nez



## Cissoul2 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Jeune AM dans le métier (depuis début de l'année) je me retrouve à nouveau ennuyée en cette saison où rhumes et autres joyeusetés font dégouliner les nez de nos tous petits.
En formation, on nous a clairement énoncé qu'il ne faut pas contraindre l'enfant notamment concernant le soin du nez.
On nous a bien stipulé que les lavements de nez sont uniquement de l'action des parents.
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci !


----------



## Morille 30630 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Moi je fais le lavage de nez,  si besoin mouche bébé. 
Un bébé avec un nez bouché, ne peut manger ni dormir correctement. 
Ça ne me dérange pas,  j ai mon propre mouche bébé.


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Absolument.
Je propose à bébé un petit nettoyage de nez avec juste un peu de serum phy avant la sieste uniquement quand le nez est pris.
Pas d'aspirateur d'aucune sorte. Le PE qui estime que c'est necessaire c'est alors que l'enfant est très malade de son rhume et doit rester avec lui de toute façon.
N'hésite pas à expliquer aux Parents que ce sont les ordres de la PMI.
Tu n'es pas garde malade, tu es AM.


----------



## Cissoul2 (20 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda, c'est notamment ce que je fais, et ce que j'ai expliqué "je ne peux pas contraindre votre enfant en faisant le lavement de nez sans quoi je vais perdre sa confiance".
On me regarde de côté à chaque fois, sur quoi je rajoute "vous aimeriez toujours la personne qui vous oblige à avoir de l'eau dans le nez alors qu'elle est là pour vous faire passer une bonne journée à la base ?"


----------



## LadyA. (20 Septembre 2022)

Je le fais rarement. 
J'estime que matin et soir avec les pe c'est suffisant.


----------



## incognito (20 Septembre 2022)

si je dois le faire je le fais, je préfère un enfant qui respire mieux qu'un enfant qui est limite "étouffement" car il ne peut pas bien respirer.

s'il arrive quoique ce soit car il n'arrive pas à se ventiler correctement, qui va en prendre plein la tête ????


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Alors le soucis de dire que tu perdrais la confiance de l'enfant c'est qu'alors tu envoie le message caché: c'est violent, vous allez perdre la confiance avec votre enfant, vous le maltraité en faisant ça etc... c'est pour ça qu'ils te regardent dubitativement.

La bonne réponse est beaucoup plus simple.
Si l'enfant est un peu enrhumé un peu de serum phy s'il est d'accord avant la sieste sera suffisant.
Si ça n'est pas suffisant c'est qu'il doit rester avec son Parent pour être soigné car ton role n'est pas de soigner un bébé malade mais d'accompagner son eveil ainsi que de tous les autres.
Exemple tu n'as pas non plus le droit d'administrer un suppo à un accueilli, pourtant le Parent lui devra peut être le faire sur l'ordre du medecin, mais pas toi car tu es AM, pas son Parent.
Ce sont les ordres de la PMI.


----------



## Capri95 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour !

Rares sont les enfants qui aiment le nettoyage du nez.
Pourquoi devrait t'il perdre confiance en vous ? en quoi l'enfant ne va plus vous aimez ?
Il va bien falloir vous imposer à un moment ou à un autre, ( une main de fer dans un gant de velours ) dans d'autres situations du quotidien.
L'enfant à besoin de cadre, d'une personne ( hors mis les parents ) qui soit pris comme référent, bien souvent nous sommes la 2ème figure d'attachement.
Je mouche également bébé ou plus grand quand la situation l'exige, comme dit plus haut " nez bouché = mauvais sommeil + difficulté avec les repas.
Il faut expliquer les gestes je sais bien que c'est pas facile surtout avec un tout petit.
La dernière que je l'ai fait le petit avez trois tonnes de mucus qui lui bouché le nez, il n'a pas apprécié c'est certain mais par la suite, il a pu dormir sur ses deux oreilles. Il n'était plus grognon bien au contraire il a joué le reste de l'après-midi.
Après c'est aux parents de prendre le relais.
Je veux bien croire que vous n'êtes pas garde malade.. un exemple ( vous le mettez au lit, 10 minutes après il se réveille nez bouché vous allez le recouché ? sans cesse des vas et viens vous fatigué et lui aussi, bonjour la journée)


----------



## Petuche (20 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part je fais le lavage de nez,mais pas de mouche bébé etc.. Lavage avec sérum phy. Un enfant sera plus à l'aise avec un nez ''lavée''. Mais noté en établissant le contrat.


----------



## assmatzam (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Alors Ici les nez qui coulent sont au nombre de 3 sur 4 accueillis 

C'est devenu un moment rigolo 
Je leur courre après avec ma boîte de mouchoirs 🤧 et ils s'échappent en rigolant 
Et les copains rigolent aussi 
Je n'ai jamais eu  besoin de contraindre un enfant. 

Je refuse d'utiliser le mouche bébé 
Car j'estime qu'un enfant qui a besoin de plus qu'un lavage de nez n'est pas apte à être en accueil 

En faisant passer ce soin comme un jeu les 2 enfants de 18 et 27 mois me le réclame au moment du change 
Ça me fait bien rire à chaque fois


----------



## Cissoul2 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas contre le lavement de nez au sérum phy, je l'ai fait avec mes enfants et ça n'a jamais été une partie de plaisir (il faut bien le concéder, faites faire ça par quelq'un sur vous et ça n'aura rien de plaisant).
Par contre en formation, les formatrices nous ont clairement expliqué que de "contraindre" à cet acte risquait de faire perdre la confiance que place l'enfant en nous.
On nous a clairement déconseillé de faire des lavages de nez,  et à la place d'utiliser des fusettes avec sérum phy pour retirer le maximum de mucus... (Et c'est bien ce qui est noté dans mes cours)


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Septembre 2022)

Les fusettes ne seront pas suffisantes pour libérer les fosses nasales d'un bébé encombré.... ça ne lui permettra pas de boire son biberon de façon paisible ....
Et vous noter @Cissoul2 qu'il est déconseillé mais pas interdit ....donc chaque assmat fait bien comme elle le sent


----------



## Lijana (22 Septembre 2022)

Je lave avez du sérum physiologique, pas besoin de mouche bb, ça sort tout seule avec le sérum. et les enfants redemandent.



> Par contre en formation, les formatrices nous ont clairement expliqué que de "contraindre" à cet acte risquait de faire perdre la confiance que place l'enfant en nous.



pas du tout d'accord avec ces formatrices.


----------



## booboo (22 Septembre 2022)

Je lave aussi le nez des enfants avec les pipettes de sérum physiologique (quand c'est bien fait tout ressort tout seul).
Je l'ai vu en formation (comme quoi ça non plus cela n'est pas la même chose pour tout le monde) ; j'ai aussi été" formée" ( à l'époque), par le kiné de ma fille suite à une bronchiolite.
Et pour ce qui est de contraindre l'enfant : oui c'est surement vrai, mais aucun enfant ne s'est montré distant avec moi après les avoir mouché ou dans les jours qui suivent etc... 
Si un enfant refuse qu'on lui change sa couche suite à des selles (et ça existe) , vous allez le laisser dans son ''caca'' parce qu'il ne veut pas ? ou allez vous le ''contraindre'' pour la lui changer ? 
Ce nettoyage de nez est fait avec le maximum de douceur, mais avec un geste sûr et rapide, pour une efficacité optimum et surtout pour *le bien  être de l'enfant *, et pour éviter les complications d'un simple rhume.


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Septembre 2022)

Et bien moi c'est l'inverse, en formation on a eu une infirmière puéricultrice qui est venue notre apprendre à faire un lavage de nez, qu'il fallait le faire OBLIGATOIREMENT à tout petits enrhumés surtout avant le repas ! Elle nous a montré les gestes sur un poupon pour maintenir les bras du bébé afin qu'il ne se débatte plus et on est passée chacune notre tour pour reproduire ce qu'on venait d'apprendre


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Maintenir les bras Cedt associé à contraindre
Chez moi, de tel pratique c'est or de question


----------



## caninou (22 Septembre 2022)

Lijana si je suis la logique de vos formatrices, ben il y a pleins d'enfants qui n'ont pas confiance en leur assistantes maternelles mais aussi en leurs parents parce que nombreux sont ceux qui mouchent  leur bébés pas seulement avec des pipettes mais avec des poires des mouches bébé etc ... et souvent sur les conseils des médecins. Je me contente des pipettes ça fonctionne très bien, mais désolée je ne laisse pas un enfant avec le nez encombré car le risque d'évolution peut donner des otites des infections du canal lacrymal etc...


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je suis une ancienne et durant toute ma carrière j'ai mouché les bébés avec un mouche-bébé les PE souvent ne le faisaient pas car ils avaient peur !!! çà soulage l'enfant le reste interdiction ou autre je m'en moque !!! chacune fait bien comme elle le veut ... si on écoute tout est interdit alors ???


----------



## Lijana (22 Septembre 2022)

Caninou, vous vous trompez de personne..
Moi je suis toute à fait d’accord avec le lavage du nez avec sérum physiologique.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui avant les repas de préférence !!!


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi je dis que l'on veuille le faire ou pas....cela doit rester un choix de l'assmat....alors si en plus les formatrices ne disent pas la même chose en fonction des départements, tient on est bien tin tin ....😅


----------



## Lijana (23 Septembre 2022)

Cela doit être un devoir de l'assmat, bien s'occuper du bien être de l'enfant.


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

Refusez de faire un tel soin n'est pas mal s'occuper de l'enfant....perso je le fais mais je comprends celle qui ne veulent pas se substituer aux parents pour cela et qui ne veulent pas devenir une infirmière.....semaine dernière ils étaient tous enrhumés, quand il faut enchaîner plusieurs lavages de nez ce n'est agréable pour personnes, ni pour nous ni pour les enfants. Le pire c'est quand le parent amène son enfant sans avoir fait le premier lavage de nez du matin ... là je dis que c'est abusé....car si j'accepte ceux de la journée j'estime que le premier lavage de nez du matin ne doit pas m'incomber.....car sinon ça signifie que le parent se repose beaucoup trop sur moi


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Septembre 2022)

Et je rajouterais à celles qui ne font pas (c'est leur choix) que certains bébs ou jeunes enfants sont plus réticents que d'autres mais pas de maltraitance faut rien exagérer quel mot à la mode encore celui-là !!! et j'ai eu plusieurs petits et çà va surement en étonner plus d'une et bien c'est comme si ils attendaient le lavage de nez ils se laissaient faire et pas besoin de leur tenir ni les mains ni les bras, ils savaient que cela les soulageait c'est tout et il m'aimait tout autant çà me fait bien rire ...


----------



## ChantalGoya (28 Septembre 2022)

La majorité des enfants détestent le lavage de nez...... Sans doute parce que l'on dit aux parents qu'il faut le faire mais aucun ne sait bien le faire. J'ai des PE qui se mettaient à 2 pour tenir l'enfant, c'est sur que c'est pas associé à un bon moment.

Après, quand ils voient arriver la pipette, c'est panique totale et hurlement.

Moi j'estime qu'utiliser un mouche bébé n'est pas du ressort de l'am.
Nettoyage au sérum phy, petit essuyage du nez, mouchage pour les plus grands.

Nous venons d'essuyer une période morvage multiple..... Les plus grands ont pu jouer à nettoyer le nez des poupons, ça les a fait beaucoup rire, ça a détourné l'attention, dédramatisé la situation.

Après, il nous est répété que nous ne sommes pas des infirmières mais si il y a une ordonnance et une autorisation des PE, c'est OK mais là encore, sous certaines conditions. C'est un peu quand ça arrange tout le monde du coup.....

J'ai trouvé sur le net un document fait par le conseil général et la PMI (de je ne sais plus quel département) où tout est très bien expliqué. Je l'ai imprimé et je le donne à tous les parents en début de contrat et si besoin, je le redonne quand les PE ont oublié.....


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour j'adooore le sérum phy .je préviens choubidou et Cunégonde aussi enfin chacun son tour ! Au change attention attention on met la goutte dans le nez aussitôt dit aussitôt fait mon geste est si sûr que les petits n'ont même pas le temps de pleurer. Et il n'y a que ça d'indispensable pour lutter contre le rhume. 
En début de carrière je faisais le mouche bb j'ai renoncé j'attrapais tous les virus..je laisse l'engin aux PE matin et soir.
J'ai voulu aussi me rendre compte du ressenti et je soigne mes rhino trucs au sterim.....c'est magique.


----------



## Tilokeziah974 (28 Septembre 2022)

Je suis en plein dedans avec une petite qui a aérosol ect bref je connais mon fils est pareil et je sais que les  lavements de nez sont aussi important  que les médicaments alors je rigole pas avec ça ici j’ai des seringues avec des embouts en silicone comme ça impossible de leur faire mal je l’emmaillote dans une serviette quand elle voit la serviette elle râle et veut pas mais à peine fini
Elle me regarde et sourit donc non elle ne perd pas  confiance il suffit d’expliquer que c’est pour sa santé et que c’est important elle
Comprend très bien ! Elle râle pour faire comprendre que elle aime pas que c’est pas agréable. Quand on a l’habitude ça prend à tout cassé 20 sec à faire pour passer une bonne journée et éviter les complications…


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Les petits dont je me suis occupée venaient chez nous avec plaisir et m'aimaient bien même si ce n'est pas la finalité de notre métier. Et rare était le petit qui n'avait pas besoin de sérum phy l'hiver. J'ai plutôt eu des rhumes qui tournaient dans le groupe l'hiver. J'ai même eu des petites sous ventoline .l'appareil pour respirer le produit se pose sur bouche et nez .ça fait bizarre au début et l'enfant comprend vite que ça le soulage.


----------



## caninou (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, désolée Lijana, je me suis trompée. nounoucat1 j'ai fait aussi la ventoline sur des petits bouts, mais j'ai appris récemment par ma puer que l'on avait plus trop le droit de le faire sans la mise en place d'un protocole, ce que j'ai fait pour un de mes petits accueillis. Sinon le sérum phy je confirme les propos d'angèle, certains sont "open"pour le lavage du nez, ma fille adorait même ça, très étonnant elle m'en demandait même sans avoir le nez encombré et plus tard elle se le faisait toute seule, elle avait chopé la technique ( une vraie pro), du coup elle avait le nez bien propre ma choupinette.


----------



## liline17 (1 Octobre 2022)

j'ai eu aussi une petite qui négociait avec moi pour avoir des lavages de nez, j'avais peur de lui abimer le nez, donc, je disais une seule fois par jour quand il n'y a pas de rhume


----------



## Migale (1 Octobre 2022)

Ici depuis l année dernière j utilise une seringue avec embout spécial +  du sérum phy. Je positionne le petit (ils ont tous plus d un an) au dessus du lavabo, pas besoin de les contraindre, pas de pleurs, car le nez est très vite dégagé sans douleurs et loulou est soulagé


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Des enfants ne veulent absolument pas avec leurs parents et avec nous en général ça se passe bien. Du moins pour mon cas.

D’ailleurs ils se mouchent naturellement grâce au sérum physiologique.

Je suis contre le mouche bébé.


----------



## Griselda (1 Octobre 2022)

Idem, comme Chantou.

J'explique d'abord à bébé ce que je vais faire et qu'il va pouvoir mieux respirer ensuite.

Mais en aucun cas je n'utilise un mouche bébé.


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Cissoul. Comme quoi tout doit dépendre des formatrices car j'ai fait la partie santé cette semaine du domaine 1 de la formation préalable à l'accueil et on nous enseigne au contraire de faire le lavage de nez si besoin et avec accord parental. Pas de mouche bébé par contre. Avec serum phy, le mieux étant les seringues avec embouts silicones car ça évite de blesser l'enfant malencontreusement. Pour les bébés la formatrice nous a dit de le mettre sur le ventre comme ça il ne bouge pas. Tout verbaliser évidemment sans dramatiser. Pour un plus grand on peut le mettre assis sur nos genoux. J'ai vu des ass mat emmailloter les bébés aussi avec une serviette de bain sur la table à langer.


----------

